

Debt Crisis: Why I’m not writing a letter to my senator or congressperson - aptsurdist
http://aptsurdist.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/debt-crisis-why-im-not-writing-a-letter-to-my-senator-or-congressperson/

======
jeffreymcmanus
This is a great example of civic illiteracy viewed through the eyes of an
engineer. The premise is that there's only one correct way to build a bridge,
so it shouldn't be necessary to provide input for the engineer to "do his
job". But in civics, there is rarely a binary right/wrong answer, which is why
public servants need our input.

It's worth pointing out that even individuals can disagree with themselves
over the correct course of action in civic affairs. The debt ceiling debate is
a perfect example: I hate paying taxes, but I also want the government to
restore cuts to education, transportation, and other things that private
industry isn't good at providing.

~~~
astrodust
It's also the engineering fallacy: "Nobody would be so stupid as to..."

Some of these politicians truly have no idea and without feedback from the
voters in the form of letters they'll just do whatever they're told by their
senior party members.

A phone that doesn't ring off the hook, an email box that isn't full to
overflowing, and a batch of mail that fits on your desk doesn't convince
anyone to do anything.

I swear some of these politicians would vote to ship a hundred billion dollars
in cash to the moon if they thought it would score them points with voters.

~~~
icegreentea
I wouldn't think them that dumb.

However, -even if- you had completely rational and competent politicians
(Canadian, but really the same apply to us as well), the 'politics' we see is
a meta-game run on top of the actual system of running a country. Sometimes
the meta-game and the actual system happen to align, and everything works out
more or less ok. Other times, they're retardedly out of whack, resulting in
tears and frustrations for all. And due to how incentives are set up, any
rational politician will play that meta-game (less they not get elected, and
loose further opportunity to affect change).

The purpose of letter writing is to attempt to temporarily re-align the rules
of the meta-game. The author's idea of a website just to vote on a plan is at
its very essence trying to achieve the same goal, to realign interests and
rules. But it runs into the fact that your government (and our government)
doesn't work that way. There is no system or precedence in place for a citizen
direct vote 'default' law. Especially with such short notice.

In other words, its the same type of wishful thinking that drives
developers/engineers nuts when 'dumb marketers' just assume that computers can
do X Y and Z while making your ice cream and watching your kids.

------
mcherm
I had a BETTER reason for not contacting my senator:

[https://plus.google.com/111597209120074513359/posts/b6zXcbT7...](https://plus.google.com/111597209120074513359/posts/b6zXcbT7Mg4)

